# is this vaginal pressure after delivery normal?



## fennelseed

Hi. My baby was born about a week and a half ago on Thursday, March 26. It was a pretty fast, intense 5.5 hour VBAC natural labor, but ultimately wonderful. He was born early, and weighed six pounds.

I had horrible hemorrhoids after delivery, but they have subsided considerably. I had a small perennial tear and two stitches. I still feel a lot of discomfort when I sit or stand and sometimes when I walk, this sort of pressure in my vagina. I waddle.

I've started to worry that maybe I have mild uterine prolapse, but I'm not sure if I'm just jumping to conclusions. The thought of having a pelvic exam right now is totally unbearable, so I'm hesitant to call my OB, especially since I've read mild prolapse can be taken care of with kegels.

I'm wondering how long is normal to feel vaginal discomfort after birth, and if a feeling of pressure there is normal. I am still bleeding, which I know is totally normal. It is heavy at times, and at times it lightens.

Because our boy was early, it's been hard to relax. There were a lot of things to do once we got home with him: things we thought we had another month to take care of! Perhaps I overdid it. I plan to put my feet up for the next few days and hope that this feeling of pressure subsides. But maybe it's totally normal to feel this way for weeks and weeks?


----------



## bmcneal

I'm curious as well, although I'm further out than you, DS was born 01/09/09. When I had my check-up on 03/11/09, the OB didn't say anything was wrong, but I still sometimes get it, VERY uncomfortable. Since my appointment, it's greatly decreased in frequency and severity, but still occurs occasionally. I hope we can figure out what's going on...


----------



## monkaha

Between birthing a 9lb4oz baby and getting a horrible cold right after birth, I was sure I had a prolapse. Felt just like you're describing. A check by the ob a couple weeks pp though and they said everything was fine down there. Once I got over the cold, I started doing kegals more, and that helped a lot (I'm sure just the passage of some time helped too.)

Congrats on your babies, pp's, give yourselves time to heal. It'll get better.


----------



## TzippityDoulah

I would try kegels and take red raspberry leaf tea ans see if it improves. if it's the pressure from a tear or what have you, it will heal soon.

if it's very bothersome, see an OB midwife to check it out.


----------



## TzippityDoulah

feeling any better yet?


----------



## Voltige

I remember this well from my birth 3 1/2 years ago. The pressure was awful and lasted for weeks, then mildly for months. I know I was too active after the birth and plan to take it very easy this time around. I was concerned enough to have my midwife check things out, and nothing was wrong- just lots of swelling and pressure.

Get in bed and stay there, if you can. Give yourself a week of healing, with little walking, no stairs, cool compresses. I hope you find some relief.


----------



## fennelseed

thanks so much for the responses. i have been taking it easy the last couple of days, and feel much better. the pressure is a fraction of what is was. i think i was overdoing it. or it may have been the pressure of blood passing through the cervix? my bleeding has slowed quite a bit.

i am certainly not 100% yet, but my fear of uterine prolapse has subsided. i do need to start drinking some raspberry tea!


----------



## ChaoticMum

It may not be a uterine prolapse, but a bit of a vaginal wall prolapse. I had that after I birthed my 3rd babe - he was big, but it wasn't the birth that did it - it was my power walk thru the store at 1wk PP that it happened. It was exactly like you described - a heaviness/pressure that is more prevalent when standing/walking. If I sat it tended to ease. I had this for a few months afterwards, but it slowly eased and then it would only show up when AF was around. Now, 3.5yrs later its gone (I"m worried about birthing this babe tho...)


----------



## javilu

I had this sensation up until a month after my son was born (same size as your baby, too). My midwife said things were still a bit swollen in there at my 4-week PP visit. I'm now at 5.5 weeks and the feeling has subsided.


----------



## Baby Bella

im asking the same question my daughter is now 10 months old and i still have horrible pressure i pushed for 3 and a half hours when they said it should have only been 1 and a half i was denied a c- section for my 4 kilo baby and thanks to them i had second degree tearing horrible hemorroids and an infection in my uterus and i still have this horrible pressure 10 months later im glad your feeling a bit better i wish i could lol


----------

